# QuietZone Insulation & Green Glue



## Moony_Lupin (Apr 11, 2010)

Hi Guys,

I had a question about Owens-Cornings' QuietZone® Quiet Retreats insulation. Has anyone used this stuff? Any ideas how pricey it is?

Can anyone recommend a similar, more cost-effective product?

I'm planning to use the acoustical batts with double sheetrocking for my media room. I also plan to use "Green Glue" between layers. Thoughts?

Thanks for help and suggestions.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

There's really little value in my opinion to fancy, heavier insulation in the walls. Just fill the cavities with standard fluffy batt insulation and do the double drywall and Green Glue.

Bryan


----------



## kadijk (Jan 23, 2011)

I agree. Although the roxul safe and sound does work better than standard fiberglass batts. The green glue is great but expensive if you apply as much as they say to. Also one layer of type x fireguard might be as good as double standard drywall.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Honestly, the difference is trivial - maybe 1-2db between the Roxul and the standard fluffy stuff. With double drywall, all you're looking for the insulation to do is damp the cavity. If you put the money you save on insulation into Green Glue and drywall, you'll gain 15-20x that much for not a lot of money.


----------



## kadijk (Jan 23, 2011)

Agreed. Looking forward to consulting with you Bryan when I win the GIK draw...


----------

